# Cycle Routes in Germany



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Evening All,

Does anyone know if there is a website that covers cycle-paths in Germany. I am thinking of something that would be the equivalent of this site www.af3v.org that deals with French cycle routes.

The above website is a brilliant resource for info about both long and short distance cycle paths on canal/river towpaths, disused railway lines etc while in France and it would be useful to know if there is a German equivalent.

Caulkhead


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

try this 

http://www.fahrradreisen.de/radwege/deutschland.htm

or that

http://www.radnetz-deutschland.de/ (available in english as well)

regards
Jan


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

There is a link on this page for a cycling brochure yo download. Plus most area tourist sites gave downloadable cycling maps.

http://www.germany.travel/en/leisure-and-recreation/cycling/cycling.html


----------

